# Albgold-Trophy 2010



## holzwurm71 (17. September 2010)

Hallo fährt jemand da mit?
Werde die 78km-Runde in Angriff nehmen...
Bin dort zum ersten mal dabei, gibts spezielle Tips für dieses Rennen?

thommy


----------



## makleki (17. September 2010)

Hallo,
hab mich auch das erste Mal angemeldet; fahre die Langstrecke. Wie ist dennn die Streckenführung, wenn Lang- und Mittelstrecke ihr Start und Ziel in Trochtelfingen haben. Aus dem Streckenplan ist dies (mir) nicht ersichtlich. Gibt's eigentlich keine Höhenprofile?
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzwurm71 (17. September 2010)

hier gibts die strecke von 2008. Ist fast identisch mit der von 2010.
Höhenprofil ist auch mit dabei....
http://www.gps-sport.net/routes/Alb-Gold-Trophy-2008_11893

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie es mit der Verpflegung aussieht (Flaschen, Iso-Drinks, Gel....)?


----------



## Spenglerextrem (17. September 2010)

Meine Erfahrungen von letzten Jahr:

Strecke:
Schnelle Strecke auf meist Forstautobahnen, nur ganz kurzer Trail, Für die Streckenlänge relativ wenige Höhenmeter.

Verpflegung:
Im Starterpaket gabs eine Flasche und soweit ich mich erinnern kann 2 Gels.
Auf der Strecke Wasser, Isozeugs und Powerwasser aus Bechern, kein Flaschentausch. Riegel, Kuchen, Bananen, keine Gels.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. September 2010)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen von letzten Jahr:
> 
> Strecke:
> Schnelle Strecke auf meist Forstautobahnen, nur ganz kurzer Trail, Für die Streckenlänge relativ wenige Höhenmeter.
> ...



Hi Spenglerextrem

Eine Frage:
Ich bin 2007 die Kurzstrecke gefahren und damasl war es so, dass in den ungeraden jahren die Strecke in Münsingen startet und in den geraden in Trochtelfingen.

Wenn das immernoch so ist, dann wäre es dies Jahr theoretisch eine andere Strecke als du 2009 gefahren bist oder wurde das geändert mit den geraden und ungeraden Jahren mit Streckentausch ?

Grüße und Danke 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Spenglerextrem (17. September 2010)

Ist denke ich immer noch so, hab mich für dieses Jahr aber nicht genau informiert, da ich leider keine Zeit habe.

Die Strecke soll aber mehr-oder-weniger bei der mittleren Runde die Gleiche sein, nur eben einmal Start am östlichen und einmal am westlichen Wendepunkt.
Wies bei der Kurzstrecke und der erweiterung zur Langstrecke aussieht habe ich keine Ahnung.

Aber mit 1x googlen gefunden:

http://www.alb-gold.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=732&Itemid=1819&lang=de


----------



## wildcat_1968 (17. September 2010)

also, die Strecke in Trochtelfingen sieht folgendermaßen aus:
- alle starten an der Sporthalle in Trochtelfingen und fahren so 10 km auf der gleichen Strecke
- dann gibt's eine Streckenteilung, die 78 gehen rechts weg, die Kurzstrecke links
- wenn die 78er auf dem Rückweg wieder an der Streckenteilung ankommt müssen die Langstrecker noch auf die kleine Runde, während die Mittelstreckler Richtung Ziel fahren

Zur Verpflegung ist zu sagen:
- es gibt auf der Strecke 3 Verpflegungsstellen, die erste nach 25 km, die zweite nach ca. 42 km und die letzte nach 60 km
- es gibt Getränke aus Bechern (kein Flaschentausch) und Riegel, Kuchen, Butterbrot, Bananen aber keine Gels

Zum Streckenverlauf auf der Mittelstrecke kann ich noch beitragen:
- die ersten 35 km sind ziemlich wellig mit vielen Anstiegen so um die 40 - 70 hm
- dann kommt eine längere Abfahrt bis km 40, wo der erste lange Anstieg wartet (ca. 200 hm am Stück)
- danach kommen noch 3 nennenswertere Anstiege (100 hm, 80 hm und 70 hm) bevor's dann bergab und flach ins Ziel geht
- kurz vor dem Ziel gibt's noch ein Stück über einen Weg aus Rasengittersteinen, der insbesondere mit dem Hardtail sehr unangenehm zu fahren ist, da es einem fast die Plomben aus den Backenzähnen vibriert
- die Strecke ist überwiegend Forst-/Wirtschaftsweg und auch einiges auf Asphalt. Wenn's vorher geregnet hat, kann's auf den ersten km im Wald sehr matschig werden und auch die kurzen, teilweise relativ steilen Abfahrten sind dann ziemlich rutschig. Trailanteil liegt bei max. 1%
- gerade im letzten Drittel des Rennens lohnt sich Windschattenfahren absolut (haben die meisten Mountainbiker aber nicht drauf bzw. kapieren das System nicht), da es über die stets zugige Albhochfläche geht

so, jetzt wisst ihr alles was ich weiss, fahren müsst ihr aber schon selber. Ich werden in diesem Jahr versuchen, zusammen mit einem Kumpel die 3:30 zu knacken.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. September 2010)

aber letztes Jahr gab es bei mir auf der Langen Flaschentausch


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. September 2010)

Hi wildcat

Danke für die vielen Infos. 

Vielleicht sollte ich doch 78 fahren statt der 30er. Hmm.. mal noch überlegen, wobei..mein Training in 2010 paßt viel eher zur 30er.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> also, die Strecke in Trochtelfingen sieht folgendermaßen aus:
> - alle starten an der Sporthalle in Trochtelfingen und fahren so 10 km auf der gleichen Strecke
> - dann gibt's eine Streckenteilung, die 78 gehen rechts weg, die Kurzstrecke links
> - wenn die 78er auf dem Rückweg wieder an der Streckenteilung ankommt müssen die Langstrecker noch auf die kleine Runde, während die Mittelstreckler Richtung Ziel fahren
> ...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (17. September 2010)

Den 78er packst auch ohne Training. Das Flair an der Strecke ist aber sehr bescheiden und in der Regel ziehts wie Hechtsuppe.


----------



## holzwurm71 (17. September 2010)

hi wildcat_1968,
super infos, thanks. Damit kann man sich doch schon mal ne Grundtaktik ausrechnen.
3:30 will ich auf jeden Fall auch knacken. 
Werd mich dann mal bei dir in den Windschatten hängen...hat mir letzte Woche in Furtwangen auch einige Minuten gebracht.
Mal sehen wie's Wetter wird. Hoffentlich so geil wie in Fuwa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. September 2010)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Den 78er packst auch ohne Training.



Hi der_waldfee


Naja es ist nicht so, dass ich nichts trainiert habe aber leider habe ich meist nur 20-40 Km und nur sehr selten 50-60 Km Touren gemacht in diesem Jahr.
Deshalb - naja tendiere ich - glaube ich - eher zur 30er. 



> Das Flair an der Strecke ist aber sehr bescheiden und in der Regel ziehts wie Hechtsuppe.



Ahja und vermutlich ist meist Gegen - oder Seitenwind, eher selten Rückenwind, oder? 

Naja da kann man hoffen, dass man einen oder mehrere Fahrer findet mit denen man bissle zusammenfahren kann. 

Äh.. kennst du zufällig auch die 30er Strecke ? 

Wenn ja - wärs supernett falls du mir folgende Fragen beantworten könntest:
- Wieviel % sind ca. Trails?
- wann gibts v.a. Flachstücke (z.B. letztes Drittel der Strecke..)?
- wieviel % sind ca. auf Asphalt?

- gibts extren steile Anstiege oder Abfahrten?
- wieviel Höhenmeter am Stück hat der längste Anstieg?

Evtl. kannst du mir eine oder mehrere der Fragen beantworten. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## wildcat_1968 (18. September 2010)

holzwurm71 schrieb:


> hi wildcat_1968,
> super infos, thanks. Damit kann man sich doch schon mal ne Grundtaktik ausrechnen.
> 3:30 will ich auf jeden Fall auch knacken.
> Werd mich dann mal bei dir in den Windschatten hängen...hat mir letzte Woche in Furtwangen auch einige Minuten gebracht.
> Mal sehen wie's Wetter wird. Hoffentlich so geil wie in Fuwa...



Yo, unsere Taktik ist, die ersten 35 km etwas kontrollierter zu fahren als Furtwangen, da haben wir nach der Katharinenhöhe für das hohe Anfangstempo bezahlen müssen.

Wir haben in Furtwangen auf den letzten 6 km auf dem ehemaligen Bahndamm mit konsequentem Windschattenfahren und Ablösen bestimmt 15 Plätze gutgemacht.

Wer Lust hat, wir sind am braunen 'Team Flädlesupp'-Trikot gut zu erkennen und geben guten Windschatten. Wer allerdings nur lutschen und nicht mitarbeiten will, wird per trockenem Antritt abgehängt...


----------



## Haferstroh (20. September 2010)

Wer für die AGT noch keinen Startplatz hat, sollte sich beeilen, denn gestern habe ich gesehen, dass sie die Online-Anmeldung für einen Restposten von 100 Plätzen wieder geöffnet haben


----------



## icerider67 (21. September 2010)

holzwurm71 schrieb:


> Hallo fährt jemand da mit?
> Werde die 78km-Runde in Angriff nehmen...
> Bin dort zum ersten mal dabei, gibts spezielle Tips für dieses Rennen?
> 
> thommy



TIP: Kette ganz Rechts ;-) ist eine unglaubliche Thempobolzerei auf Waldwegen.


----------



## maxmistral (21. September 2010)

icerider67 schrieb:


> TIP: Kette ganz Rechts ;-) ist eine unglaubliche Thempobolzerei auf Waldwegen.



Macht auch mal Spaß, wie gesagt es ist eine unglaubliche Tempobolzerei. 

Die Renntaktik ist einfach. In der Ebene Windschattenfahren, es bilden sich schnell größere Gruppen mit Fahrern (10-20) die in der Ebene eingesammelt werden. An den Bergen werden die Gruppen dann zerrieben, schaun, daß man bei den 4-5 stärksten Fahrern einer Gruppe über den Berg kommt. In der Ebene bilden sich wieder die Gruppen und am nächsten Berg werden die Gruppen dann wieder aufgerieben....


----------



## boulder2002 (21. September 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wer für die AGT noch keinen Startplatz hat, sollte sich beeilen, denn gestern habe ich gesehen, dass sie die Online-Anmeldung für einen Restposten von 100 Plätzen wieder geöffnet haben



Leider schon wieder zu spät, da mittlerweile ausgebucht.
Habe ein bißchen zu lange getrödelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzwurm71 (21. September 2010)

Reifentechnisch dürften die Nobby Nics für dieses Rennen zu langsam sein....
Sind RaceKings 2.0 sicher genug auf dieser Strecke ??? Beim Tempobolzen solls ja leicht und Widerstandslos sein.....


----------



## Haferstroh (21. September 2010)

Nobbys sind absoluter Overkill auf der Strecke. Selbst bei Regenwetter. Race King oder RR sind da erste Wahl, evtl. sogar bei leicht nassem Wetter durchaus empfehlenswert. Die vorhandenen 100m Singletrail kann man zur Not auch mit geschultertem Rqad sprinten.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. September 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Die Renntaktik ist einfach. In der Ebene Windschattenfahren, es bilden sich schnell größere Gruppen mit Fahrern (10-20) die in der Ebene eingesammelt werden. An den Bergen werden die Gruppen dann zerrieben, schaun, daß man bei den 4-5 stärksten Fahrern einer Gruppe über den Berg kommt. In der Ebene bilden sich wieder die Gruppen und am nächsten Berg werden die Gruppen dann wieder aufgerieben....



Hi maxmistral

Gilt das was du für die längeren Strecken geschrieben hast auch für die Kurzstrecke ?  

Grüße und Danke 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. September 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Die Renntaktik ist einfach. In der Ebene Windschattenfahren, es bilden sich schnell größere Gruppen mit Fahrern (10-20) die in der Ebene eingesammelt werden. An den Bergen werden die Gruppen dann zerrieben, schaun, daß man bei den 4-5 stärksten Fahrern einer Gruppe über den Berg kommt. In der Ebene bilden sich wieder die Gruppen und am nächsten Berg werden die Gruppen dann wieder aufgerieben....



Hi maxmistral

Gilt das was du für die längeren Strecken geschrieben hast auch für die Kurzstrecke ?  

Grüße und Danke 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## fischerman (25. September 2010)

Falls jemand noch einen Startplatz für die Langdistanz sucht, ich hätte einen abzugeben!


----------



## whitie (25. September 2010)

Hallo Fischerman,

ich würde den Startplatz gerne nehmen. Wie kann ich dich erreichen? Suche auch für einen Kumpel noch einen Startplatz, also falls noch jemand seinen abgeben möchte, bitte melden.


----------



## Alex2812 (25. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche auch noch einen Startplatz für die Albgold Trophy. 
Am besten auf der Mitteldistanz!
Wenn jemand einen hat bitte melden: [email protected]

DANKE!!!


----------



## guepo (26. September 2010)

Suche einen Startplatz für die Mittelstrecke...


----------



## Luftie (27. September 2010)

guepo schrieb:


> Suche einen Startplatz für die Mittelstrecke...



Hallo habe noch zwei Startplätze zu vergeben ! 
Noch Interesse ??? 

Grüße


----------



## whitie (28. September 2010)

Ein Bekannter von mir würde noch einen Startplatz evtl. nehmen. Ich kann heute abend Bescheid geben, ob er den Platz nimmt.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crow6 (28. September 2010)

Suche auch  noch Ticket für Kurtz... wer noch  eins hat bitte melden: 



 [email protected]


Danke  im vorab


----------



## claus.cpt (28. September 2010)

Hallo!

ich habe kurzfristig noch 2 Startplätze für die ALB Gold-Trophy 2010 (am 03.10.) in der Mitteldistanz, 78km abzugeben.

Mein Bike-Kumpel und ich können leider doch nicht teilnehmen 
Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden und [email protected] dann können wir alles Weitere vereinbaren.
 Gruß,
claus


----------



## gtbiker (29. September 2010)

Warum gibts eigentlich keine normale Höhenmeterdiagramme (hm vs. km) und keine Angaben bei welchem KM die Verpflegungsstellen sind? Soll man sich das Alles aus den GPS-Files rausholen oder wie? Das bräuchte ich für die mittlere Distanz. 
Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## holzwurm71 (29. September 2010)

kann man nirgendwo nachlesen- schade! aber mit dem höhenprofil in google earth und der streckenkarte von der Veranstalterseite hat man das in 2-3 Minuten lokalisiert......

Hier ein Höhenprofil für den Vorbau mit Verpflegungstationen...




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/751989



gtbiker schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich keine normale Höhenmeterdiagramme (hm vs. km) und keine Angaben bei welchem KM die Verpflegungsstellen sind? Soll man sich das Alles aus den GPS-Files rausholen oder wie? Das bräuchte ich für die mittlere Distanz.
> Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## jjules (29. September 2010)

Hi, 
Fährt jemand am So von München an? Suche noch eine Fahrgelegenheit.


----------



## gtbiker (29. September 2010)

holzwurm71 schrieb:


> Hier ein Höhenprofil für den Vorbau mit Verpflegungstationen...
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/751989



Vielen Dank, klasse!


----------



## wildcat_1968 (29. September 2010)

sehe grade den Wetterbericht: am Sonntag soll's über 20° geben und bis dahin keinen Niederschlag mehr! Leute, zieht die leichten Rocket Ron oder die Semislicks auf und lasst uns auf Bestzeitenjagd gehen!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (29. September 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> sehe grade den Wetterbericht: am Sonntag soll's über 20° geben und bis dahin keinen Niederschlag mehr! Leute, zieht die leichten Rocket Ron oder die Semislicks auf und lasst uns auf Bestzeitenjagd gehen!



Hi Wildcat

Naja aber morgen und am Freitag solls zumindest hier im Schwarzwald noch manches regnen. 
Ich hoffe, dass es aus Westen kommt und in Trochtelfingen wegen Leeeffekten nixmehr ankommt.  Des wär geil wenns dort ab jetzt trocken bleiben würde und die (wenigen kleinen) Matsch/Feuchtbereiche noch abtrocknen könnten. 

Ich hoffe es gibt auf der 30er auch einige schöne gut rollende Bolzer-Flachstücke.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## holzwurm71 (29. September 2010)

yep, Wetter wird genial!!!
Hinten RaceKing, vorne Rocker Ron. Da sollte bei den Bodenverhältnissen einiges drin sein....
Vorfreude steigt mit jedem mal Wetterbericht neu laden....




wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> sehe grade den Wetterbericht: am Sonntag soll's über 20° geben und bis dahin keinen Niederschlag mehr! Leute, zieht die leichten Rocket Ron oder die Semislicks auf und lasst uns auf Bestzeitenjagd gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mokli (30. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte auch noch einen Startplatz für die Kurzdistanz abzugeben.
Kann dieses Mal leider nicht aus familiären Gründen teilnehmen. 

Gruß


----------



## bikeandtri76 (30. September 2010)

Morning,

ist noch jemand hier der seinen Startplatz für kurz oder mittel abgeben möchte. Hätte sehr großes Interesse.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Mokli (30. September 2010)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## armor (1. Oktober 2010)

Jo, Wetter passt wohl. Werde allerdings trotzdem morgen die Nummer holen und von der Langstrecke auf die mittlere Distanz wechseln.

Hoffe das funzt morgen dann auch problemlos...hatte die letzten Tage telfonisch keinen bei Alb-Gold erreicht. Die freundliche Dame am Telefon bei Alb Gold, die mich verbinden wollte musste auch passen...

Nunja, wenns nicht geht, dann beiss ich eben die Zähne zusammen und kämpf mich durch die lange Runde...auch wenns direkt nach ner kleinen Erkältung nicht zu empfehlen ist.

Auf ein schönes Rennen!


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Oktober 2010)

armor schrieb:


> Jo, Wetter passt wohl. Werde allerdings trotzdem morgen die Nummer holen und von der Langstrecke auf die mittlere Distanz wechseln.
> 
> Hoffe das funzt morgen dann auch problemlos...hatte die letzten Tage telfonisch keinen bei Alb-Gold erreicht. Die freundliche Dame am Telefon bei Alb Gold, die mich verbinden wollte musste auch passen...
> 
> ...



Schau mal in der Albgold-HP unter den FAQs nach, da steht, Ummeldungen bis 1h vor dem jeweiligen Start noch möglich!


----------



## holzwurm71 (1. Oktober 2010)

Laut Albgold-FAQ-Bogen kann man problemlos vor Ort bis 1 Stunde vor dem Start die Strecke ummelden.....
...hoffe mich erwischt es gesundheitlich nicht auch noch, es kratzt schon leicht.....




armor schrieb:


> Jo, Wetter passt wohl. Werde allerdings trotzdem morgen die Nummer holen und von der Langstrecke auf die mittlere Distanz wechseln.
> 
> Hoffe das funzt morgen dann auch problemlos...hatte die letzten Tage telfonisch keinen bei Alb-Gold erreicht. Die freundliche Dame am Telefon bei Alb Gold, die mich verbinden wollte musste auch passen...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (1. Oktober 2010)

mit der 1h ist schon klar. nur möcht ich nicht um 8uhr (start langstreke 9Uhr) dastehen müssen, mich ummelden und dann erst um 10:15 starten...

deshalb nehm ich die paar kilometer auf mich und machs morgen schon. in der hoffnung dass das morgen auch passt.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Oktober 2010)

holzwurm71 schrieb:


> ...hoffe mich erwischt es gesundheitlich nicht auch noch, es kratzt schon leicht.....



Hi holzwurm


Ja, das ging mir gestern auch so. Ich hatte immerwieder ein Kitzeln im Hals und den ganzen Tag immerwieder leichtes Kopfweh. 
Heute war es aber wieder normal. 

Hoffentlich ist es gut am Sonntag. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Martin76 (2. Oktober 2010)

Kann jemand etwas aktuelles zur Strecke sagen - nach dem aktuellen und gestrigen Regen?

Wie sieht denn vor allem dieses gerne matschige Stück bei ca. km 6? Zu rutschig für FF?


----------



## armor (2. Oktober 2010)

regnet wohl sogar heute noch in Trochtelfingen.

FF? uiui...und ich mach mir sogar ob der raceking passt - na, wenn du den furios fred fährst, brauch ich mir ja keine sorgen machen...

ich wär da schon skeptisch mit dem FF wenn der Untergrund noch feucht ist...kommt aber auch auf deine Fahrtechnik an.


----------



## Martin76 (2. Oktober 2010)

FF Hinten und RoRo vorne geht schon - auch bei Nässe - so lange der Boden nicht weich wird, dann ist aber ganz schnell Schluss mit Lustig.

Also heute scheint es bisher nicht so wild zu sein - laut einer privaten Wetterstation bei Trochtelfingen sind über Nacht nur 0,2 Liter Niederschlag pro m² gefallen - das wäre nicht so dramatisch. Nur gestern waren das 4-6 Liter pro m² das müsste halt abtrocknen.


----------



## Kotty (2. Oktober 2010)

jjules schrieb:


> Hi,
> Fährt jemand am So von München an? Suche noch eine Fahrgelegenheit.


 
Bin leider gestern Schon gefahren sonst hätte ich nen Platz frei gehabt. Weißt du wie du zurückkommst?

Ich hätte noch nen Startplatz für die Kurzdistanz über meine Freundin kann leider verletzungsbedingt nicht starten 

Grüße

Kotty


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Oktober 2010)

Martin76 schrieb:


> FF Hinten und RoRo vorne geht schon - auch bei Nässe - so lange der Boden nicht weich wird, dann ist aber ganz schnell Schluss mit Lustig.
> 
> Also heute scheint es bisher nicht so wild zu sein - laut einer privaten Wetterstation bei Trochtelfingen sind über Nacht nur 0,2 Liter Niederschlag pro m² gefallen - das wäre nicht so dramatisch. Nur gestern waren das 4-6 Liter pro m² das müsste halt abtrocknen.



Hi Martin76

Weißt du auch wieviel es an der privaten Station die letzten 5-6 Tage gesamt geregnet hat ?

Um die 5 mm wären nicht so arg denke ich. (hoffentlich hats die Tage davor auch nicht viel gegeben.  )

Hoffentlich ists relativ wenig matschig.  
Sicherheitshalber hab ich vorne Nobby Nic und nur hinten Racing Ralph aufgezogen. 

Grüße und Danke 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Oktober 2010)

jetzt macht Euch mal nicht in die Hose, 99% der Strecke ist bester deutscher Forst-/Wirtschaftsweg bzw. Asphalt. Da wird nichts "weich".


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Oktober 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> jetzt macht Euch mal nicht in die Hose, 99% der Strecke ist bester deutscher Forst-/Wirtschaftsweg bzw. Asphalt. Da wird nichts "weich".



Hi Stefan


Ok, gut wird schon klappen. 

vorfreudige Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## holzwurm71 (2. Oktober 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> jetzt macht Euch mal nicht in die Hose, 99% der Strecke ist bester deutscher Forst-/Wirtschaftsweg bzw. Asphalt. Da wird nichts "weich".




...und dazu noch ne Starttemperatur von prognostizierten 17° um 10:15h. Wenn das mal nicht nach einem perfekten Oktober-weekend ausschaut.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute kurz in Trochtelfingen und bin die kleine Runde abgefahren. Wie erwartet sind 99% problemlos fahrbar, nur ein kurzer Anstieg (vielleicht 100 m lang) etwa 6 km nach dem Start und die nachfolgende Abfahrt (ca. 300 m lang) sind weich und schlammig. Passt morgen in dieser Abfahrt ein bisschen auf, der Schlamm da ist wirklich tief und es wird sicher der eine oder andere evtl. ein Notmanöver fahren und Ausweichen ist blöd, weil's zwei tiefe Spurrillen hat. Ich werde in der Mitte auf dem "Damm" fahren und der Devise folgen "Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert".


----------



## wildcat_1968 (2. Oktober 2010)

Und noch 'ne Info: der Start für die Kurzstrecke ist auf 11.00 verschoben, die anderen Startzeiten bleiben unverändert!


----------



## armor (2. Oktober 2010)

naja, ich komm grad vom nummerholen....da waren noch einige heute auf der strecke...die bikes und peoples sahen nicht sehr sauber aus, so viel steht fest.
ich bleib aber dennoch bei meinen racekings.


----------



## gtbiker (2. Oktober 2010)

Seh ich auch so. RaceKing wirds schon biegen.


----------



## armor (2. Oktober 2010)

ach ja, ummelden war echt gut. 

bei der nummernverteilung war ne schlange - beim ummelden nicht.

sau nette leute am schalter. das wird ein richtig gutes event morgen!


----------



## holzwurm71 (2. Oktober 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war heute kurz in Trochtelfingen und bin die kleine Runde abgefahren. Wie erwartet sind 99% problemlos fahrbar, nur ein kurzer Anstieg (vielleicht 100 m lang) etwa 6 km nach dem Start und die nachfolgende Abfahrt (ca. 300 m lang) sind weich und schlammig. Passt morgen in dieser Abfahrt ein bisschen auf, der Schlamm da ist wirklich tief und es wird sicher der eine oder andere evtl. ein Notmanöver fahren und Ausweichen ist blöd, weil's zwei tiefe Spurrillen hat. Ich werde in der Mitte auf dem "Damm" fahren und der Devise folgen "Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert".




hey wildcat,
super infos. 
thx und viel glück morgen....mal sehen ob ich mit der flädlesup mithalten kann....


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Oktober 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war heute kurz in Trochtelfingen und bin die kleine Runde abgefahren. Wie erwartet sind 99% problemlos fahrbar, nur ein kurzer Anstieg (vielleicht 100 m lang) etwa 6 km nach dem Start und die nachfolgende Abfahrt (ca. 300 m lang) sind weich und schlammig.



Hi wildcat

Ahja, des klingt gut. Danke für die Info.  



> Passt morgen in dieser Abfahrt ein bisschen auf, der Schlamm da ist wirklich tief und es wird sicher der eine oder andere evtl. ein Notmanöver fahren und Ausweichen ist blöd, weil's zwei tiefe Spurrillen hat. Ich werde in der Mitte auf dem "Damm" fahren und der Devise folgen "Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert".



Ok.

Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Oktober 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Und noch 'ne Info: der Start für die Kurzstrecke ist auf 11.00 verschoben, die anderen Startzeiten bleiben unverändert!



Super 11 Uhr ist noch besser als 10:45 Uhr  - hab gleich mal den Wecker um 15 Min. später gestellt.


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Oktober 2010)

Schee wars! Waren aber nur 74km  Habe schon irgendeine letzte Schweinerei erwartet, als ich mit leicht krampfigen Oberschenkeln schon bei km 72 am Trochtelfinger Ortsschild vorbei bin...

Strecke war ne wie erwartet ne Micky Maus-Strecke, und das Matschstück nach km 7 war auch nicht gerade ne grosse Herausforderung.

Hätte das Wetter besser sein können? Nein, nein und nochmals nein 

Bin sonst immer in der Münsinger Ausgabe gestartet und heute zum 1. Mal von Trochtelfingen aus, wobei ich jetzt sagen muss, dass die Trochtelfinger Variante von der Strecke her anstrengender ist und mir auch etwas langsamer vorkam.

Und irgendwo in der Rennmitte hat es ne Teilnehmerin auf einer Asphaltabfahrt heftig mitgenommen bei einem Sturz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (3. Oktober 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Schee wars! Waren aber nur 74km  Habe schon irgendeine letzte Schweinerei erwartet, als ich mit leicht krampfigen Oberschenkeln schon bei km 72 am Trochtelfinger Ortsschild vorbei bin...



Bei mir waren es knapp 76 km.
Wieder mal ein abartig schnelles Rennen. Das matschige Stück hat für ein paar Stürze gesorgt, besonders bergab. 
Ansonsten toller Saisonabschluss bei bestem Wetter, nur die Zuschauer düften ein bißchen mehr Stimmung machen.


----------



## armor (3. Oktober 2010)

War geil! Beim Schlammstück bin ich einmal weggerutscht - ansonsten war alles einfach und schnell  zu fahren.
Bei mir waren es genau 73,31km und 1145hm in 3:13h

Passt fürs erste mal bei der Albgold. Wollte unter 3:25 bleiben - das hätt ich selbst wenns noch 5km mehr, also 78km gewesen wären locker gepackt...

Da werd ich nächstes Jahr die 3h in Angriff nehmen.


greetz und scheenen Sonntag noch an alle!


----------



## wildcat_1968 (3. Oktober 2010)

yo, klasse war's. Eine Bolzerei wie sie im Buche steht und am Ende sind 3:11 dabei herausgekommen (Ziel war unter 3:30). Besten Dank an die Mitfahrer die oft gute Windschattenarbeit geleistet haben! Und den Holzwurm hab' ich auch noch kennengelernt!

Bleibt alle gesund, passt auf die Lebkuchenfalle auf und fresst euch über den Winter nicht zu viele Kilos an. Wir sehen uns dann am 16.04. zum Frühjahrsmarathon in Münsingen (meistens nass und schlammig...)


----------



## armor (3. Oktober 2010)

bis auf dieses jahr, da wars super schönes wetter...ich glaub der erste schöne tag des jahres.

c u in münsingen


----------



## holzwurm71 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hab so ziemlich dieselben Werte wie Armor (Bei mir gemessen von ROX9). Nur die Zeit blieb 2 Minuten später stehen.....aber nicht schlimm, fürs erste mal bin ich sehr zufriueden....und die Schmiererei hier und da hat mich nach einem Sturz um ein Mailsfeld bei ca. 17km etwas vorsichtiger agieren lassen.
Wetter war in jedem Fall megagenial....that's racing


----------



## KaiservonChina (3. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir woans 3:36 und ich bin auch richtig glücklich ... die Zeit von '08 war nämlich 4:30.
Wetter geil, Stecke super, nicht gestürzt und Kraft richtig eingeteilt, hat mir richtig Spass gemacht und gerne wieder '11.
75,05km bei 1077Hm mit nem Hac5
scheena Sunntig eich no!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c42 (3. Oktober 2010)

hi zam...
bei mir warens 3.15....
strecke war herrlich schnell...
und wo ist denn hier die 1785?
grüsse


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir warens auch 3:15. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich die ganzen letzten 3 Monate aus Zeitnot nur 2-3 Wochenstunden "trainiert" (Hausrenovierung, Grossumzug) habe, ists ok.


----------



## Viol.a (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin zwar nicht die 1785..war aber trotzdem dabei..beim ersten Marathonrennen überhaupt für mich Und was soll ich sagen: voll infiziert von diesem Marathonvirus!

Die wenigen Zuschauer, die an der Strecke standen, haben mir jedesmal ´ne Gänsehaut gezaubert...Grinsen mußte ich eh die Ganze Zeit Und bei 4:08 laut Polar kann ich als Beginnerin denk ich voll zufrieden sein.
Nur ein wenig mehr "Windschattenfreunde" wären wünschenswert gewesen!?

Und nu: Reeegeneraatiooooooooon!!!

Edith sagt: Und..und..die Fotografen lassen sich aber ganz schön Zeit!


----------



## holzwurm71 (4. Oktober 2010)

also ich fands mit den Zuschauern ganz ok. War vergangene Woche in Bad Dürrheim beim Riderman. Da war Totenstille links und rechts. Sogar im Start/Ziel musste man die Leute suchen....Bei Mountainbike-Rennen ist doch noch etwas mehr Begeisterung da wie bei den Rennradlern....

Bildertechnisch gehts beim Sportograf häufig bis Dienstag oder Mittwoch. Kommt halt drauf an wieviel Rennen die pro weekend Einstellen müssen....


----------



## andi4711 (4. Oktober 2010)

zum Thema Zuschauer, fahre jetzt schon seit vielen Jahren die Alb-Gold-Trophy und finde an der Strecke wird es mit den Zuschauern von Jahr zu besser! Es standen an mehreren Stellen Leute, 2x durfte ich sogar eine Laola-Welle miterleben  Toll. 

So für mich ist jetzt die Saison beendet!  

Viel Spaß bei Euren letzten Event´s und bis zum nächsten Jahr... 
andi


----------



## martinos (4. Oktober 2010)

das mit den Kilometern ist schon etwas käse. Habe mich auf 78 Kilometer eingestellt, deshalb 10 KM vor Ziel noch ein Gel reingepfiffen. Allerdings kam kurz darauf das Ortsschild von Trochtelfingen und dann war klar, dass es nicht mehr lange dauern kann. Scheint, als läuft der Tacho falsch und die Veranstalter haben schlecht ausgemessen.

Die Matschstrecke hoch und runter musste ich schieben, weil so viel Verkehr war, dass alle schieben mussten (muss nächstes Mal wohl doch früher in die Startaufstellung).

Bin zufrieden mit dem Rennen. Gut eingeteilt, super Wetter, auch ein Anfängerspurwechsel eines Mitfahrers konnte ich kontern. Nach lautem Gebrüll meinerseits meinte der dann: "das ist mein erstes Rennen"

Zwei Verbesserungspunkte an den Veranstalter, falls er mitliest:
1. die erste Verpflegungsstation auf der 78KM-Strecke war schlecht gewählt, da die komplette Straße durch die Essenden und Trinkenden gesperrt war und nur durch den Acker ein Durchkommen war. 
2. es gab eine 180 Grad-Kurve, die nicht angezeigt wurde. Wenn ich nicht Fahrer vor mir gehabt hätte, dann wäre ich da abgeflogen (wurde mir von anderen Fahrern ebenfalls berichtet.

Martinos


----------



## Pablo P. (4. Oktober 2010)

Hat einer die Kurzdistanz vermessen? Muss kürzer gewesen sein, als noch vor 2 Jahren...

Ich hatte aus Faulheit meine Fat Alberts drauf gelassen, und wenn ich nicht in der Matschpassage hinter lauter rutschenden Minimal-Profil Fahrern festgesteckt hätte, wäre der "Plan" sogar fast ein wenig aufgegangen. War lustig - alle links und rechts, vor und hinter mir sind rumgerutscht, nur meine Albertos waren schön auf Spur.  Hilft aber leider nix, wenn, man fast nicht durchkommt.  Bei den 99% Schotter waren die FAs natürlich eher fehl am Platz... Wurscht, nächstes Jahr gibt's wieder Lungendurchpusten zum Saisonausklang!


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Oktober 2010)

Also die Strecke war dieses Jahr minimal anders als vor 2 Jahren, da fehlten ein paar nasse Wiesen/Grasstücke - hab auch nur 75km für die Mitteldistanz gesehen, bzw. 102km für die Langdistanz auf dem Tacho - denke da wurde die Strecke ein bischen geändert und dadurch gekürzt, könnte auch die Kurzstrecke etwas erwischt haben.
Insgesamt wars mal wieder saumäßig schnell, das ist ne Hetzerei ohne Ende, völlig ohne Gruppe ist man da aufgeschmissen - ein Schnitt von über 28km/h auf über 100km ist für MTB schon heftig - aber die Strecke ist auch entsprechend "flach" und schnell. Die Matschstücke waren auch mit RaceKing 2.0" auf dem Hinterrad fahrbar, egal ob rauf oder runter - allerdings hatte ich auf dem Vorderrad ein SpeedKing drauf, ist gröber und hält im Matsch besser (und ist sehr schnell wieder sauber), läuft aber trotzdem ganz gut und der Rollwiederstand am Hinterrad ist ja deutlich ausschlaggebender. Änständig zugesaut war man allerdings trotz dem guten Wetter - aber ich bin ja schon froh, wenn von oben nix kommt und die Temperaturen höher als 5 Grad sind


----------



## powderJO (4. Oktober 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> - ein Schnitt von über 28km/h auf über 100km ist für MTB schon heftig -



wenn man es ganz nüchtern betrachtet, ist die strecke eines mtb-rennens nicht würdig.


----------



## holzwurm71 (4. Oktober 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> wenn man es ganz nüchtern betrachtet, ist die strecke eines mtb-rennes nicht würdig.




Das ist ein MTB-Marathon. Da erwartet man keine 50% Trials. Sind ja auch genug Jedermänner unterwegs die damit nicht zurechtkommen würden. Wer mehr will, muss halt einen anderen Typ-Rennen wählen und die Marathons nicht schlecht reden....da gehts eben um Speed.
Rennrad für Wald und Feld quasi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (4. Oktober 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> wenn man es ganz nüchtern betrachtet, ist die strecke eines mtb-rennens nicht würdig.



Ich hab einen mit nem einfachen Trekking Rad und einen mit nem Crosser (glaube Mitteldistanz so bei 3.40 Stunden) gesehen...


----------



## Happy-Dog (4. Oktober 2010)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Ich hab einen mit nem einfachen Trekking Rad und einen mit nem Crosser (glaube Mitteldistanz so bei 3.40 Stunden) gesehen...



Da hab ich auch zwei mal hinsehen müssen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Oktober 2010)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Hat einer die Kurzdistanz vermessen? Muss kürzer gewesen sein, als noch vor 2 Jahren...



Hi Pablo

Also ich hab mit meinem ROX 9.0 nur 27 Km und 457 Hm gemessen. War sehr erstaunt als plötzlich das Ziel schon aufgetaucht ist weil ich 2007 in Münsingen 35 Km! und 700 Hm! hatte. 

(Und die beiden Kurz-Strecken sind ja gleich lang und mit gleichviel Hm ausgeschrieben.)

Der Rennverlauf war bei mir nicht so gut weil 15 Min. vorm Start schon sehr viele Fahrer am Start gestanden sind sodass ich weit hinten gestanden bin und die kurzen Anstiege waren nicht so selektiv sodass ich lange immerwieder hinter langsameren herfahren und teils mit 2-3 Km/h herlaufen  mußte bis ich später mal vorbeigekommen bin. 
Ansonsten hatte ich teils Probleme mit der Schaltung.
Naja hätte ein ganzes Stück besser werden können als die 1:17 ohne des mit der Schaltung und bei besserer Startposition. 

Ansonsten: Mir hat die Strecke vom Verlauf her gut gefallen, das Wetter war absolut genialst  und die Sache mit den Nudeln und dem Finishertrikot war auch gut. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## tzmtb (4. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Holzwurm, aber was du geschrieben hast erzeugt bestimmt einige Lacher. Mountainbike-Marathon und keine Trails. Am besten über 50%.
Dann sind es richtige schöne Marathonrennen.


----------



## KaiservonChina (5. Oktober 2010)

holzwurm71 schrieb:


> Sind ja auch genug Jedermänner unterwegs die damit nicht zurechtkommen würden. Wer mehr will, muss halt einen anderen Typ-Rennen wählen und die Marathons nicht schlecht reden....da gehts eben um Speed.
> Rennrad für Wald und Feld quasi...



 seh ich so ähnlich. Marathon kann was technisches sein genau wie auch sowas, wo es hauptsächlich um Kondition geht. Es bleibt ein Marathon. Aber man kann sich ja wirklich auf Erfahrungsberichte anderer stützen und danach entscheiden, was man selber möchte.

ich find das gut, dass dieses Jahr auch mehr Zuschauer da warn = noch besser, ich seh nur zu, dass ich nächstes jahr mal dahinfahre und davor vielleicht mal das Jahr trainiert habe  schau mer mol.


----------



## armor (5. Oktober 2010)

ist eben en richtiges jedermann-rennen.
wenn man es weiss, dass es sich nur um kurze anstiege dreht und die hauptsache waldautobahn ist ist das doch auch mal eine schöne abwechslung zu rennen wie pfronten oder neustadt...

ich variiere sehr gerne was die streckenauswahl betrifft. muss nicht immer 3000hm auf 70km sein mit 50% Trailanteil.
Wobei ich aber auch jeden biker verstehen kann, der meint solche rennen wie die alb-gold seien eines mtb-rennen nicht würdig.
muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er will und was nicht. 

Ich fands gut. war super organisiert. schnell. zuschauer waren auch ok.
also werd ich nächstes jahr wieder am start sein. wie ich auch in pfronten wieder auf die lange runde gehen werde!


----------



## Pablo P. (5. Oktober 2010)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Pablo
> 
> Also ich hab mit meinem ROX 9.0 nur 27 Km und 457 Hm gemessen. War sehr erstaunt als plötzlich das Ziel schon aufgetaucht ist weil ich 2007 in Münsingen 35 Km! und 700 Hm! hatte.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info! Hatte ich mir so gedacht. Mir ging's übrigens genauso am Start, wenn Du da nicht gaaanz rechtzeitig kommst, stehst Du erst mal im Stau, dann rollst Du langsam durch den hinteren Teil des Feldes und erst so ab km 6-7 (an der schlammigen Steigung) kannst dann so richtig Leute einsammeln. Wie oben erwähnt, hatte ich dann auf der eher ebenen Schlammpassagen noch zu viele Teilnehmer vor mir, als dass ich auch nur ansatzweise mein Tempo dort hätte fahren können. 1-3 Minuten hab ich mit Sicherheit wegen der Startposition verloren. Waren dann am Ende 1:15, was ok für mich ist, aber nächstes Jahr deutlich verbessert werden soll. Ha! 

Kurzdistanz ab Münsingen ist anscheinend immer deutlich länger, ich bin 2009 wie anvisiert nach 550hm und 30 km quasi stehend K.O. gewesen - und dann kam da doch noch was, lol!

Grüße,

Björn


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Oktober 2010)

Aha, die Streckenfotos vom Sportograf sind online. Und jetzt weiss ich auch, weshalb die eine Mitfahrerin so ein Riesenzinnober gemacht als sie ich 50m vorm Fotografen überholt habe: Ich bin ihr ins voll Bild gefahren und habe das Motiv versaut  Egal, das richtige Anvisieren der nächsten Kurvenlinie war schliesslich wichtiger...


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Oktober 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Aha, die Streckenfotos vom Sportograf sind online. Und jetzt weiss ich auch, weshalb die eine Mitfahrerin so ein Riesenzinnober gemacht als sie ich 50m vorm Fotografen überholt habe: Ich bin ihr ins voll Bild gefahren und habe das Motiv versaut  Egal, das richtige Anvisieren der nächsten Kurvenlinie war schliesslich wichtiger...



Ei muss ich auch noch kucken, heut abend warn sie noch nicht online!

Naja es ist eine einfache schnelle Strecke, trotzdem bleibt es ein MTB-Marathon. Wäre sie extrem technisch dann könnte man sie bei Regen kaum noch fahren und den gabs bei der ALB-GOLD Trophy schon recht oft.
Mir sind technische Strecken auch lieber, aber man kann ja auch mal was anderes fahren. Hab die Federgabel gegen ne Starrgabel getauscht, dann passt das auch zum Streckencharakter  In Neustadt dagegen hab ich zum 1. mal seit Jahren ein Fully gefahren - man muss sich halt einfach der Strecke etwas anpassen.
Nein im Ernst, immer möcht ich so nicht fahren, aber im Herbst so zu Ausklang ist das in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (6. Oktober 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ei muss ich auch noch kucken, heut abend warn sie noch nicht online!



Du warst zuvor schon in der Best of-Galerie zu sehen mit einem Foto von dir auf dieser schmalen Holzbrücke über der Lauter


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Oktober 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Du warst zuvor schon in der Best of-Galerie zu sehen mit einem Foto von dir auf dieser schmalen Holzbrücke über der Lauter



Ja, hatte ich schon gesehen! 

Die Fotografen von Sportograf machen echt gute Bilder, ausserdem gefällt mir das Prinzip mit den digitalen Bildern, bei den meisten anderen gibts ja nur Papierbilder.
Wobei ich die von der ALB-GOLD Trophy nicht ganz so gut finde wie sonst, liegt aber ggf. auch daran, dass wirklich spannende Streckenabschnitte fehlen. In Wildbad oder Neustadt gabs so "mitgezogene" Bilder, das sah recht gut aus...


----------



## Pablo P. (6. Oktober 2010)

Cool, ich bin im Best-of vertreten! Und schwupps! hab ich ein Bild von mir auffem Rechner...


----------



## aka (6. Oktober 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wobei ich die von der ALB-GOLD Trophy nicht ganz so gut finde wie sonst, liegt aber ggf. auch daran, dass wirklich spannende Streckenabschnitte fehlen. In Wildbad oder Neustadt gabs so "mitgezogene" Bilder, das sah recht gut aus...


Hi Klaus,

wobei ich mich an den "mitgezogenen" Weitwinkelbilder bald schon sattgesehen habe. Ausserdem bin ich meistens nur zum Teil drauf, irgendwas ist immer abgeschnitten. Bin wohl fuer deren Weitwinkel zu gross 
Schade finde ich dass die Fotodienste immer nur von vorne fotografieren, von der Seite siehts ja oft besser aus. Aber ist ja auch klar, die Startnummer muss ja zwecks der Zuordnung lesbar sein.
Cool waere, wenn der Fotoservice mittels RFID die Startnummer auslesen und beim Bild ablegen koennte, dann waeren die nicht auf die Lesbarkeit der Nummer angewiesen.

Gruss,
 Andi.


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Oktober 2010)

Mist, ich bin nicht in der Best of-Galerie.... Dann fahre ich halt nächstes Jahr im Batman-Kostüm, damit komme ich sicher rein


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Oktober 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Hi Klaus,
> 
> wobei ich mich an den "mitgezogenen" Weitwinkelbilder bald schon sattgesehen habe. Ausserdem bin ich meistens nur zum Teil drauf, irgendwas ist immer abgeschnitten. Bin wohl fuer deren Weitwinkel zu gross
> Schade finde ich dass die Fotodienste immer nur von vorne fotografieren, von der Seite siehts ja oft besser aus. Aber ist ja auch klar, die Startnummer muss ja zwecks der Zuordnung lesbar sein.
> ...



Hi Andi,

naja, in Neustadt gabs wieder ein paar die mir schon gut gefallen haben, aber das ist ja alles Geschmacksache, ein paar sind auch dabei wo nix abgeschnitten ist, vmtl. biste halt doch 15cm zu groß! 

Na mal kucken was die Zukunft so bringt, machbar wäre das - noch einfach ist, wenn der Fotograf einfach den Transponder ausliest und dem Bild zuordnet, dann hat er auch alles was er braucht - aber solange jeder Zeitnehmer ein anderes System hat wird das wohl kaum was werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Oktober 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Mist, ich bin nicht in der Best of-Galerie.... Dann fahre ich halt nächstes Jahr im Batman-Kostüm, damit komme ich sicher rein



Tja, dumm gelaufen!  Ist doch alles blos Zufall - Batman-Kostüm könnte aber wahrlich helfen, allerdings würd ich das Cape weglassen, der Windwiederstand wird dann einfach zu groß!
Alternativ musste halt auf dem Rad rumhampeln wie es manche tun - Handstand auf dem Lenker könnte auch was bringen...


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Oktober 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Tja, dumm gelaufen!  Ist doch alles blos Zufall - Batman-Kostüm könnte aber wahrlich helfen, allerdings würd ich das Cape weglassen, der Windwiederstand wird dann einfach zu groß!
> Alternativ musste halt auf dem Rad rumhampeln wie es manche tun - Handstand auf dem Lenker könnte auch was bringen...



Darth Vader-Kostüm wär sicher auch gut, aber dann hätte ich nicht nur das erwähnte Cape-Problem, sondern auch ein Atem-Problem 
Handstand auf dem Lenker? Muss erstmal ne Mail an Syntace schicken und nachfragen, ob ihre Carbonlenker auch handstand-eprobt sind


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Oktober 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Darth Vader-Kostüm wär sicher auch gut, aber dann hätte ich nicht nur das erwähnte Cape-Problem, sondern auch ein Atem-Problem
> Handstand auf dem Lenker? Muss erstmal ne Mail an Syntace schicken und nachfragen, ob ihre Carbonlenker auch handstand-eprobt sind



Nun ja, im Downhill wäre ein Fullface-Helm gar nicht so schecht - aber im Uphill könnts warm werden! Auf der anderen Seite, kannste dir Sauerstoff pur reinziehen 
Der Syntace Duraflite kann das, das Ding ist äußerst stabil - hab noch nie von einem gebrochenen gehört!


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Oktober 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nun ja, im Downhill wäre ein Fullface-Helm gar nicht so schecht - aber im Uphill könnts warm werden! Auf der anderen Seite, kannste dir Sauerstoff pur reinziehen
> Der Syntace Duraflite kann das, das Ding ist äußerst stabil - hab noch nie von einem gebrochenen gehört!



Fullface? Du bringst mich auf eine Idee... Ich fahre mit meinem Motorradhelm und Lederkombi  Und für das Zunge-Rausstrecken vorm Fotograf klappe ich kurz mein schwarzgetöntes Visier hoch.

Was Syntace anbelangt, mache ich mir eher Gedanken über meinen F99-Vorbau. Den hätte ich schon vor Jahren wegen der Rückrufaktion einschicken sollen, aber aus Faulheit (keine Lust bei der Post Päckchen abzugeben)fahre ich das vermeintlich gefährliche Ding immer noch


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Oktober 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Fullface? Du bringst mich auf eine Idee... Ich fahre mit meinem Motorradhelm und Lederkombi  Und für das Zunge-Rausstrecken vorm Fotograf klappe ich kurz mein schwarzgetöntes Visier hoch.
> 
> Was Syntace anbelangt, mache ich mir eher Gedanken über meinen F99-Vorbau. Den hätte ich schon vor Jahren wegen der Rückrufaktion einschicken sollen, aber aus Faulheit (keine Lust bei der Post Päckchen abzugeben)fahre ich das vermeintlich gefährliche Ding immer noch



Hm, auch das ist nicht so dumm, sollte dann halt kälter sein als sonst, ich hätte ne Gore-Kombi, die wäre sogar Regendicht - sollte es so warm sein wie am Sonntag garst Du im eigenen Saft!

Tja, da warst Du halt zu faul, ich hab meinen umgetauscht!  Dann probier ich halt mal den Handstand und Du das mit dem Lederkombi!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Oktober 2010)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! Hatte ich mir so gedacht.



Bitte. 



> Mir ging's übrigens genauso am Start, wenn Du da nicht gaaanz rechtzeitig kommst, stehst Du erst mal im Stau, dann rollst Du langsam durch den hinteren Teil des Feldes und erst so ab km 6-7 (an der schlammigen Steigung) kannst dann so richtig Leute einsammeln.


Ja, genauso ist des. 



> Wie oben erwähnt, hatte ich dann auf der eher ebenen Schlammpassagen noch zu viele Teilnehmer vor mir, als dass ich auch nur ansatzweise mein Tempo dort hätte fahren können. 1-3 Minuten hab ich mit Sicherheit wegen der Startposition verloren. Waren dann am Ende 1:15, was ok für mich ist, aber nächstes Jahr deutlich verbessert werden soll. Ha!



  Da bist ja relativ ähnlich gefahren wie ich und wenn ich nicht die Zweigestücke so blöd an mehreren Stellen in der Schaltung hängen gehabt hätte wärs noch weng ähnlicher gewesen. 



> Kurzdistanz ab Münsingen ist anscheinend immer deutlich länger,


Ahja. 
Bist du 2007 auch die Kurzstrecke mitgefahren? 



> ich bin 2009 wie anvisiert nach 550hm und 30 km quasi stehend K.O. gewesen - und dann kam da doch noch was, lol!
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Björn



Oha. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Oktober 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich schon gesehen!



Ahja, ich war erst unsicher ob du es bist, habs so z 80% gedacht, das du es sein müßtest aber so ca. 20% Unsicherheit sind geblieben. 
Garnet schlecht -> ist mal was anderes auf ner Brücke fotografiert zu werden. 



> Die Fotografen von Sportograf machen echt gute Bilder, ausserdem gefällt mir das Prinzip mit den digitalen Bildern, bei den meisten anderen gibts ja nur Papierbilder.
> Wobei ich die von der ALB-GOLD Trophy nicht ganz so gut finde wie sonst, liegt aber ggf. auch daran, dass wirklich spannende Streckenabschnitte fehlen. In Wildbad oder Neustadt gabs so "mitgezogene" Bilder, das sah recht gut aus...



Naja es war sehr verschieden vom Standort her diesmal - ich hab mal alle unsortierten Bilder durchgeschaut da sind auch teils gut mitgezogene Bilder dabei aber leider nicht von mir.  - naja ist halt Pech.



Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi aka




aka schrieb:


> Hi Klaus,
> 
> wobei ich mich an den "mitgezogenen" Weitwinkelbilder bald schon sattgesehen habe. Ausserdem bin ich meistens nur zum Teil drauf, irgendwas ist immer abgeschnitten. Bin wohl fuer deren Weitwinkel zu gross







> Schade finde ich dass die Fotodienste immer nur von vorne fotografieren, von der Seite siehts ja oft besser aus.



Das finde ich teils auch bissle schade. 



> Aber ist ja auch klar, die Startnummer muss ja zwecks der Zuordnung lesbar sein.



Ja, grundsätzlich quer fotografieren wäre weng unpraktisch. Wenn dann müßte man eins vorn vorne und noch eins seitlich machen aber das ist bei sovielen Teilnehmerzahlen wie bei einem Marathon schwierig. 



> Cool waere, wenn der Fotoservice mittels RFID die Startnummer auslesen und beim Bild ablegen koennte, dann waeren die nicht auf die Lesbarkeit der Nummer angewiesen.
> 
> Gruss,
> Andi.



Des wäre natürlich cool.  

Kleiner Tipp: 
Ursprünglich wollte ich beim Kandel-Bergrennen am Samstag mitfahren aber ich bin erkältet. 
Daher fotografiere ich dort vermutlich. 

Und ich fotografiere gerne seitlich, beim Bergrennen gern von vorne _und_ seitlich da es dort nicht zig 100te Teilnehmer sind geht das gut. 



Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## armor (8. Oktober 2010)

Seid ihr denn beim Engel-Cup Sonntag in ner Woche am Start?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi aka


Hab vergessen zu schreiben wo das Kandel-Bergrennen morgen stattfindet.
Es ist bei Waldkirch nahe von Freiburg. 

(falls du zufällig mitfahren willst. 

www.sckandel.de


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



aka schrieb:


> Hi Klaus,
> 
> wobei ich mich an den "mitgezogenen" Weitwinkelbilder bald schon sattgesehen habe. Ausserdem bin ich meistens nur zum Teil drauf, irgendwas ist immer abgeschnitten. Bin wohl fuer deren Weitwinkel zu gross
> Schade finde ich dass die Fotodienste immer nur von vorne fotografieren, von der Seite siehts ja oft besser aus. Aber ist ja auch klar, die Startnummer muss ja zwecks der Zuordnung lesbar sein.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (8. Oktober 2010)

armor schrieb:


> Seid ihr denn beim Engel-Cup Sonntag in ner Woche am Start?



Ich bin gemeldet - ob ich starte 
Bin die Woche gestürzt.


Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hab vergessen zu schreiben wo das Kandel-Bergrennen morgen stattfindet.
> Es ist bei Waldkirch nahe von Freiburg.
> 
> (falls du zufällig mitfahren willst.
> ...


Uff, so Bergrennen sind nix für mich, bin einfach zu schwer / träge / langsam und habe eigentlich keien Lust mehr dieses Jahr noch Rennen zu fahren. Keine Form mehr.
Den Engel Cup wollte ich eigentlich mit der Ehefrau auf dem Tandem fahren, aber da wird dieses Jahr leider nix draus. Dann fahr ich dort eben gaaaanz gemütlich mit dem Solo mit.


----------



## jazzist (10. Oktober 2010)

Will jemand seinen Alb Gold 2010 Windbreaker Größe M mit meinem (Größe L) tauschen?


----------



## andi4711 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

hätte einen "Alben-Gold  " Windbreaker in Gr. M zu verkaufen. 

Grüsse
andi


----------



## martinos (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

würde meine Windweste in XL gegen eine in M tauschen.

Grüße, Martinos


----------



## Gixxertwins (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde meine Windweste in Gr.L gegen eine in Gr.S tauschen.

Gruss
Chris


----------

